# Φωνητικά σύμβολα (του Διεθνούς Φωνητικού Αλφαβήτου - IPA)



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Επειδή έγινε πολλή κουβέντα αυτές τις μέρες για τα φωνητικά σύμβολα (με θεόστραβο τρόπο, δυστυχώς) και επειδή θέλω κάποια στιγμή να συζητήσουμε τη βοήθεια που παρέχουν αυτά τα σύμβολα, κυρίως σε δίγλωσσα λεξικά, ξεκινάω εδώ το νήμα με δυο-τρεις σημειώσεις:

Το πιο διαδεδομένο σύστημα φωνητικής μεταγραφής είναι το σύστημα της International Phonetic Association, το Διεθνές Φωνητικό Αλφάβητο (International Phonetic Alphabet, IPA). 

Λεξικά στο διαδίκτυο που το χρησιμοποιούν:
Macmillan Dictionary
Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary
Oxford Dictionary of English
Cambridge Advanced Learner’s Dictionary
Collins Dictionary
και άλλα (ακόμα και Wiktionary, Wikipedia, δίπλα στην ένδειξη IPA).

Το IPA χρησιμοποιεί, με κάποιες τροποποιήσεις, και το ΛΚΝ (πίνακας συμβόλων) για την προφορά των ελληνικών λέξεων.

Στο άρθρο της Wikipedia υπάρχουν πάμπολλες πληροφορίες για το IPA. 

Ιστοσελίδες που μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε για να συνθέσετε μια δική σας μεταγραφή:
http://rishida.net/scripts/pickers/ipa/
http://ipa.typeit.org/
Πληκτρολόγησα στην αμέσως αποπάνω ιστοσελίδα τα απαραίτητα σύμβολα που δεν βρίσκουμε στο κανονικό πληκτρολόγιο. Τα μεγάλωσα και (ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ) τα έκανα Lucida Sans Unicode για να φαίνονται καθαρά και ωραία.

ðŋʃθʒæɑəɜɪɔʊʌ ːˌˈ

Δείτε πώς φαίνονται αν δεν τα κάνετε Lucida (αν μείνουν στο Trebuchet του φόρουμ):
ðŋʃθʒæɑəɜɪɔʊʌ ːˌˈ


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

Στη σελίδα αυτή:
https://sites.google.com/site/themistocleous/diethnes-phonetiko-alphabeto-sta-ellenika
υπάρχει πίνακας του Διεθνούς Φωνητικού Αλφαβήτου (και συνοδευτικοί) που αντιστοιχούν στους αγγλικούς πίνακες που βρίσκουμε εδώ:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/15/IPA_chart_2005.png

Εδώ βρίσκετε την πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση του αλφαβήτου:
http://www.langsci.ucl.ac.uk/ipa/IPA_chart_(C)2005.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2012)

Βλέπω ότι το _breathy voice_ αποδίδεται στου πίνακες του Χαρ. Θεμιστοκλέους ως _μορμυρό_. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για καθιερωμένη ορολογία, αλλά επειδή υποθέτω επίσης ότι πολλοί δεν θα έχουν ξαναδεί τον όρο, όπως δεν τον είχα ξαναδεί ούτε εγώ, σημειώνω από τον επίτ. Δημητράκο (σε ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον δεν βρήκα κάτι):

*μορμύρω* ΑΝ, επί ρέοντος ύδατος, κελαρύζω (β) επί θαλάσσης: παφλάζω, (γ) γεν: μουρμουρίζω.

Τώρα, απορώ αν είναι σωστή η απόδοση αυτή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2012)

*Μόρμυρος*. Έτσι από τον Ξυδόπουλο (Crystal, _Λεξικό γλωσσολογίας και φωνητικής_, για _breathy, murmur_) ή στην υπογραφή του Φαροφύλακα: «Απαρέμφατος Δροσουλίτης τού πιο Μόρμυρου Φθόγγου»!
http://www.λέσχη.gr/forum/showthread.php?281-Σπάνιες-λέξεις/page5


*μορμύρος*
και *μόρμυρος*, ο (Α μορμύρος)· (νεοελλ.) (ζωολ.) γένος ισοσπόνδυλων τελεόστεων ιχθύων τής οικογένειας τών μορμυριδών· || (αρχ.) είδος θαλάσσιου ψαριού, η σημερινή *μουρμούρα*.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ. προέρχεται από το ρ. _μορμύρω_ «μουρμουρίζω, παφλάζω», λόγω τού θορύβου που κάνει το ψάρι κατά την κίνησή του. Κατ' άλλους, πρόκειται για μεσογειακή λ. Τη λ. δανείστηκε η λατ. με τη μορφή _murmillo _«ξιφομάχος με γαλατικό κράνος στην κορυφή τού οποίου υπάρχει ψάρι»].
(ΠαπΛεξ)


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2012)

Στην τρέχουσα φάση αυτής της γελοίας ιστορίας με το βιβλίο Γραμματικής του δημοτικού και τα φωνήεντα βλέπουμε τις διαμαρτυρίες των αντιδραστικών να μετακινούνται από τα τάχατες χαμένα φωνήεντα και να εντοπίζονται πια στη σκοπιμότητα της «φωνητικής γραμματικής», όπως τη βάφτισαν. Τη θεωρούν «απαρχή όπως όλα δείχνουν της καθιέρωσης και της φωνητικής γραφής και εν συνεχεία βεβαίως του λατινικού αλφαβήτου, με φυσικό επακόλουθο βέβαια την πλήρη πλέον γλωσσική σύγχυση και διχασμό» (όπως αναφέρει κείμενο που συγκεντρώνει υπογραφές σε κάποιον ιστότοπο με τίτλο Μυστικά ξπεράσματα, με σκοπό να ζητήσει την απόσυρση του βιβλίου).

Σε όλη τη διάρκεια αυτών των συζητήσεων δεν παύω να σκέφτομαι το ρόλο των συστημάτων φωνητικής μεταγραφής στη διδασκαλία της αγγλικής γλώσσας (τουλάχιστον όπως τον έχω ζήσει εγώ). Το πρώτο αγγλικό λεξικό που είχα σαν μαθητής των πρώτων τάξεων θα το ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι: ήταν το _Advanced Learner’s Dictionary of English_ (του Χόρνμπι, όπως το λέγαμε, από το όνομα του πρώτου συντάκτη του λεξικού, τον οποίο είχα μάλιστα την τύχη να γνωρίσω αργότερα σε μια επίσκεψή του στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο της Αθήνας). Παραμένει ένα από τα καλύτερα μαθητικά λεξικά· πολλοί θα πουν ότι είναι το καλύτερο. (Το βρίσκετε εδώ.) Από εκείνο το λεξικό έμαθα τότε (μόνος μου) τα σύμβολα του IPA. Ήμουν μαθητής του γυμνασίου και τα σύμβολα του IPA δεν με έκαναν ποτέ να σκεφτώ ότι θα ήθελα να γράψω κείμενα ελληνικά ή κείμενα αγγλικά με τρόπο διαφορετικό από τον παραδομένο. Από τότε έχω γεμίσει με φωνητικά σύμβολα πολλές χιλιάδες σελίδες (κάπου δέκα λεξικά και πέντε ντουζίνες μαθητικά βοηθήματα), αλλά μισώ τα Greeklish όσο λίγοι. *Κάθε ισχυρισμός για «απαρχή της καθιέρωσης της φωνητικής γραφής» είναι βλακεία με πατέντα.*

Για όσους δεν ξέρουν τις λεπτομέρειες αυτής της υπόθεσης, αξίζει ίσως να πω δυο-τρία πράγματα για τον συγκεκριμένο ρόλο του IPA. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, όλα τα αγγλικά λεξικά φιλοξενούν προφορά των λέξεων, δηλαδή *κάθε λήμμα συνοδεύεται από φωνητική μεταγραφή της προφοράς της λέξης*. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή για πάρα πολλές λέξεις ακόμα και οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της αγγλικής θέλουν τη βοήθεια του λεξικού για να είναι σίγουροι για τη σωστή προφορά. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κανένας δεν θέλει βοήθεια για να προφέρει το _cat_, αλλά τα λεξικά δεν μπορούν να κάνουν διακρίσεις αναζητώντας το σημείο απ’ όπου αρχίζει κάποιος να έχει απορίες — βάζουν προφορά για όλα.

Το σύστημα IPA βασίζεται σε συμβάσεις των ρομανικών γλωσσών, εξυπηρετεί τους ξένους που μαθαίνουν αγγλικά, αλλά δεν βοηθά καθόλου τους Αγγλοσάξονες. Π.χ. η δίφθογγος «άι» παριστάνεται με [ai], το οποίο ο Εγγλέζος, αν το δει σε λέξη, θα το προφέρει «έι». Γι’ αυτό οι Αγγλοσάξονες και ιδίως οι Αμερικανοί προτιμούν τα δικά τους συστήματα, όπου π.χ. η δίφθογγος «έι» παριστάνεται με ay ή με το σύμβολο του μακρού a [ā]. (Οι κομπιουτεράδες πάλι, λόγω του περιορισμού των χαρακτήρων που δεν τους άφηνε να παίξουν με σύμβολα, επινόησαν το σύστημα SAMPA.)

Στην Ελλάδα συνέχεια κυκλοφορούν εξειδικευμένα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά (π.χ. ιατρικά, νομικά) χωρίς προφορά. Από παιδαγωγική άποψη το ότι δεν υπάρχει εκεί δίπλα η αναγραφή της προφοράς σημαίνει ότι δεν θα μάθει (από εκεί) ο χρήστης να προφέρει σωστά τις λέξεις που κοιτά. Ωστόσο, *τα γενικά αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά είχαν πάντα προφορά*, και παλιότερα η μεταγραφή γινόταν με κάποιο σύστημα που επινοούσαν οι συντάκτες τους, ενώ στα πιο τελευταία γίνεται με το IPA. Το Penguin-Hellenews είχε διατηρήσει το σύστημα του συντάκτη του αγγλικού λεξικού, σύστημα που απευθυνόταν στους Άγγλους. Ο Τσαμπουνάρας έφτιαξε δικό του σύστημα για τη Magenta, όπου π.χ. η προφορά τού young είναι [ΓiAng], που πιθανότατα θα βοηθήσει πολλούς Έλληνες χρήστες περισσότερο από το [jʌŋ] του IPA, έστω κι αν προκαλέσει φρίκη σε γλωσσολόγους.

Όπως οι Αμερικανοί, έτσι και οι Έλληνες επινόησαν συστήματα που ήταν πιο κοντά στα δεδομένα του χρήστη. Αντί για το [ʃ] του IPA, οι Αμερικανοί γράφουν [sh] και οι Έλληνες κάποιο παχύ *σ* ή κεφαλαίο Σ. Από την Ανέμη μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε και να θαυμάσετε το λεξικό του 1900: _Πλήρες Αγγλο-Ελληνικόν λεξικόν: Μετά της ακριβούς και γνησίας προφοράς συνταχθέν επί τη βάσει των τελειοτέρων και νεωτάτων Αγγλικών λεξικών_. 

Ας λάβουμε υπόψη ότι οι πειραματισμοί με διάφορα αυτοσχέδια συστήματα στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά όταν το IPA είχε πλέον καθιερωθεί στα αγγλικά μαθητικά λεξικά οφείλεται και στην *έλλειψη των κατάλληλων γραμματοσειρών* με σύμβολα στα ελληνικά τυπογραφεία. 

Σύντομη προσωπική αφήγηση: Όταν ο φίλος και συνάδελφος Ζ.Ζ. άρχισε να εκδίδει Companions για τα διάφορα διδακτικά βιβλία μεγάλων εκδοτικών οίκων της Βρετανίας (θα έχετε δει τέτοια ή παρόμοια, με λεξιλόγιο και σημειώσεις γραμματικής), γύρω στο 1974, με το σύστημα «Γουτεμβέργιος» όπως το λέγαμε μεταξύ μας (με το χέρι, από κάσα στοιχειοθεσίας), πρέπει να έκανε ειδική παραγγελία τα σύμβολα γιατί χρησιμοποίησε από την αρχή το σύστημα IPA (όπως στην πρώτη εικόνα). Κάποια στιγμή μετά το 1980 ανέλαβα τη σύνταξη του λεξιλογικού κομματιού και τη γενική επιμέλεια των βοηθημάτων. Στη συνέχεια, ανέλαβα και όλο το στήσιμο των βιβλίων όταν απέκτησα το πρώτο Ventura (σελιδοποιητικό πρόγραμμα) σε σύστημα γραφικών GEM (δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα τα Windows) και έφτιαξα δική μου γραμματοσειρά με όλα τα απαραίτητα (για την αγγλική γλώσσα) σύμβολα IPA (για πάρα πολύ καιρό οι σειρές που υπήρχαν στο εμπόριο ήταν κακοφτιαγμένες). Έβαλα με το χεράκι μου χιλιάδες προφορές, που είναι *χρονοβόρα διαδικασία*, αλλά κάποια στιγμή απέκτησα μια πλήρη βάση με φωνητικές μεταγραφές και σε συνδυασμό με κάποια προγράμματα η διαδικασία ημιαυτοματοποιήθηκε και η παραγωγικότητα ξεπέρασε κάθε προσδοκία.






_Από βοήθημα του 1977. Στοιχειοθεσία με το χέρι._




_Από βοήθημα του 1992, γραμμένο και στημένο σε ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή.
(Πατήστε πάνω του για να δείτε τον πλήρη πίνακα των φωνητικών συμβόλων.)_​
Το ίδιο έγινε και με τα μαθητικά λεξικά που έγραψα, ακόμα και με τα λεξικά για αρχάριους. Πάντα υπήρχε στην αρχή ο σχετικός προβληματισμός, μήπως θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο τους μαθητές κάποιο διαφορετικό σύστημα, προσαρμοσμένο στα δικά μας δεδομένα. Πάντα κατέληγα στο IPA με τη σκέψη ότι ήταν *πιο απλό να μάθουν οι μαθητές από την αρχή το σύστημα που θα βρουν αργότερα στα αγγλικά λεξικά*. Δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιοποίησαν οι χρήστες των λεξικών τις προφορές ή αν διάβασε ποτέ κανείς τον οδηγό προφοράς. Αυτά πρέπει να γίνονται με τη βοήθεια δασκάλων που θέλουν να μάθουν στους μαθητές να μαθαίνουν. Η διδασκαλία της χρήσης λεξικών, βοηθημάτων, πηγών πρέπει να είναι από τα κύρια μαθήματα στα σχολεία και από τις βασικές γνώσεις που πρέπει να παίρνουν τα παιδιά.

Οι δάσκαλοι και οι λεξικογράφοι που έχουν ξοδέψει ώρες ατελείωτες να μάθουν στα παιδιά τη σωστή προφορά πιστεύουν ότι όλο και κάποιοι ωφελήθηκαν. Ποτέ δεν πέρασε από το νου τους η σκέψη ότι συνωμοτούσαν υπέρ κάποιας φωνητικής γραφής της ελληνικής ή άλλης γλώσσας ή ότι παρέσυραν τους νέους στον όλεθρο.

Συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία ως τώρα, δεν μπορούσα να τα πω με λιγότερα λόγια και πραγματικά είχα την επιθυμία να τα πω με πολύ περισσότερα. Πού θέλω να καταλήξω: Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν αλλάξει πολλά στη σχολική εκπαίδευση. Τα αγγλικά διδάσκονται από τις πρώτες τάξεις του δημοτικού. Δεν ξέρω από πότε διδάσκονται, πώς ή με ποια βιβλία. Δεν ξέρω αν και πότε αρχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούν λεξικά, αν και πότε αρχίζουν οι δάσκαλοι να εξοικειώνουν τους μαθητές με την απαραίτητη γνώση της φωνητικής μεταγραφής της προφοράς στα λεξικά. Θα είναι κρίμα αν δεν το κάνουν σωστά και στην ώρα του. *Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται τώρα;*

Η νέα Γραμματική του δημοτικού διδάσκει στους μαθητές της πέμπτης τάξης τα απλά, απλούστατα σύμβολα για την προφορά της ελληνικής χρησιμοποιώντας ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Δηλαδή δίνει [α], [ε], [ι], [ο], [ου], [μπ], [γκ], [ντ] κ.λπ. εκεί που ένα σύστημα IPA θα είχε (απλουστευμένο κι αυτό, όπως στο ΛΚΝ) [a], [e], [o], _, , *, [g], [d]*__* κ.λπ.

Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν (1) αν τα παιδιά του δημοτικού (ή του γυμνασίου) μαθαίνουν κάποια στιγμή το IPA για να αρχίσουν να εξοικειώνονται με τα αγγλικά ή τα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά και (β) κατά πόσο θα ήταν έξυπνο να μάθαιναν το ίδιο σύστημα για τα φωνήματα της ελληνικής. Απέρριψα τόσο πολλές φορές τον πειρασμό να χρησιμοποιήσω απλοποιημένα συστήματα που τα [μπ] και τα [ντ] που βλέπω τώρα στο βιβλίο της Γραμματικής με ενοχλούν (παρότι μου είναι γνωστά τα επιχειρήματα για την επιλογή τους, αν και κάποια απ’ αυτά είναι φοβικά).

Βέβαια, όταν από τη μια κάθομαι και προβληματίζομαι για αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες ( ή [μπ];) και από την άλλη οι διάφοροι αντιδραστικοί κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν την ύλη του δημοτικού και τους γνήσιους διδακτικούς σκοπούς της αλλά θολώνουν τη σκέψη κάποιου αφελούς ακροατηρίου, θα ήθελα να τους χώσω σε μια τάξη και να μην τους αφήσω να βγουν αν δεν πουν «τα καταλάβαμε» και «ήμαρτον».*_


----------



## bernardina (Aug 2, 2012)

Αφού ξεκινήσω προσυπογράφοντας με τα δυο μου χέρια, και τρεις φορές μάλιστα την τελευταία παράγραφό σου, θα προσθέσω: ν' αγιάσει το πληκτρολόγιό σου. Νισάφι πια!
Κι εν πάση περιπτώσει, ας πούμε ότι καταλαβαίνω όσους παρασύρθηκαν λόγω ασχετοσύνης. Όμως δεν κατανοώ καθόλου μα καθόλου όσους έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με διδασκαλία. Γιατί η στάση τους δείχνει δύο πράγματα: ή ότι γνωρίζουν και αποσιωπούν ή ότι πήραν τα πτυχία τους με ντενεκέδες λάδι και δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται αυτή η εμμονή.

Το φωνητικό αλφάβητο μού είναι οικείο από την ηλικία των δώδεκα χρονών όταν πρωτοήρθα σε επαφή με τα αγγλικά ως δεύτερη γλώσσα (η γενιά μου κατά κανόνα δεν ξεκινούσε την εκμάθηση μιας άλλης γλώσσας από το προνήπιο, αλλά στην τελευταία τάξη του δημοτικού, ίσως και την πρώτη γυμνασίου. Κατά κανόνα λέω, εντάξει; ) 
Επίσης, στο πρώτο έτος της σχολής (Αγγλική Φιλολογία Αθηνών) ένα από τα _πρώτα_ μαθήματα που κάναμε ήταν πώς χρησιμοποιούμε ένα αγγλο-αγγλικό ή ένα αγγλο-ελληνικό ή ένα ελληνο-αγγλικό λεξικό. Μάλιστα! _Ειδικό μάθημα._ Για να ξεστραβωθούμε, αν δεν είχαμε ξεστραβωθεί ήδη, φοιτητές όντες, και να ξέρουμε τι στον άνεμο είναι αυτά που διαβάζουμε!

Τώρα τι να υποθέσω για τους δασκάλους και τις δασκάλες και τους καθηγητάδες μέσης και ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης που μας έχουν ζαλίσει τον Ανανία τόσον καιρό; Ότι δεν έχουν πιάσει ποτέ λεξικό στα χέρια τους; Ή κάτι άλλο;

υγ. Στα δώδεκα χρόνια που δίδαξα σε διάφορα φροντιστήρια, η πάγια τακτική ήταν να γράφεται στον πίνακα η κάθε νέα λέξη, δίπλα η προφορά της και στην τρίτη στήλη η σημασία της. Οι πιο προχωρημένοι φροντιστηριούχοι μάλιστα, ζητούσαν να γράφεις την προφορά σύμφωνα με κάποιου είδους φωνητικό σύστημα από αυτά που περιγράφεις. Προσωπικά είχα μια μικρή αντίρρηση, δεδομένου ότι έτσι αποδυναμωνόταν η ικανότητα ακουστικής διάκρισης των φθόγγων και δινόταν μεγάλο βάρος στη γραπτή μορφή, αλλά συμμορφωνόμουν γιατί θεωρούσα ότι δεν είχα αρκετή διδακτική πείρα ώστε να υποστηρίξω την άποψή μου. Πάντως τα παιδιά εξοικειώνονταν ήδη από την πρώτη προκαταρκτική μ' αυτό το σύστημα. Έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τότε; (Δεν έχει περάσει δα και κανένας αιώνας ;) )


----------

